# Digital Camera: Nikon P4 or Sony Cybershot DSC-T10



## lucky_luke (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I need your guidance in deciding between Nikon P4 and Sony Cybershot DSC-T10. I  find that Nikon P4 has more features while Sony T10 is sleeker and ultra compact. 

What would the prices be in Mumbai? 

Eagerly awaiting your guidance.

Regards


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2006)

out of the 2 i wud suggest nikon and if ur buying from mumbai u can try alfa in the suburbs.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2006)

I would suggest u go in for a Sony cybershot (oops! sorry to go against Nikon)  mainly bcoz it has good after sales service, good customer support and it is sleek adn compact too.

U can go to this sie to check wats best for u.... www.jjmehta.com/digitalcamera.html


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Sykora (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm also for the Sony Cybershot. I've got a DSC-T9, and it's very good. Sony does give the highest quality. You'll have to pay for it of course, but you'll get more or less your money's worth, which is a lot


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 23, 2006)

The only thing i hate about Cybeshots is the MCPro .... the sole reason (good enough) i would vote agains Sony Cybershot's ....


----------

